# Dove Report



## Big Tom (Dec 11, 2016)

Anyone seeing any birds over the state. If so what are they feeding on in your area. Not seeing many in North Georgia since early November.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 11, 2016)

Was seeing quite many prior to the rains near a water hole, sandy banks, etc.  Picked beans and peanut field nearby.  Pretty nice size group of birds.  Laurens county


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 12, 2016)

Monroe county this past weekend we had 15 birds fly over the span of 2 days.... Sunflowers were not on the menu.


----------



## Raybo1 (Dec 13, 2016)

The birds are in south GA. We have been seeing large groups for the last 3 weeks. Every peanut field has 100 birds. The lack of rain has the farmers not planting cover crops. They just started planting. This has the birds scattered once the fields green up we should get the birds to gather up. We have been seeing fields with 600-800 birds and when we try to shoot them they give you one pass and they will go sit down on the field across the road. Good Luck and don't give up on them. There should be some real good shoots around Christmas and the end of the season in south Ga.


----------



## Big Tom (Dec 22, 2016)

How about now. Anyone seeing any birds in N Ga?


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 22, 2016)

They are sporadic in our clear cuts


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 22, 2016)

A friend and I shot on a peanut field in Sumter county this after noon. There were lots of birds, but with just two shooters, they stayed out of range for the most part. It was a fun hunt anyway, and the farmer friend told us to come back anytime.


----------



## Big Tom (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks for your replies. This is my first time hunting doves throughout the entire season but I have always watched them through the winter.  Never saw  so few even opening day at a pay shoot there was not a bird to be seen.. The birds seemed to pass through here in early November while the season was closed. Sense then they have decreased steadily. May have to go south.


----------



## Big Tom (Dec 28, 2016)

We saw more today than we have in a month.Maybe about fifty in about two hours. Looking better.


----------



## Big Tom (Jan 6, 2017)

Gave it a try again yesterday pm. Same story. Got another Parker 12ga and not shooting so good with this one. Trying to figure out full chokes in both barrels. But its still better than working. Anyone else still hunting doves?


----------



## mwood1985 (Jan 9, 2017)

Big Tom said:


> Gave it a try again yesterday pm. Same story. Got another Parker 12ga and not shooting so good with this one. Trying to figure out full chokes in both barrels. But its still better than working. Anyone else still hunting doves?



I thought I might head out tomorrow and look for some. Gotta see if the old AH fox can still kill a dove. You in ballground big tom? I'm in kennesaw


----------



## Big Tom (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes I am.


----------



## releehweoj (Jan 12, 2017)

We had an estimated 400+ birds come to our Sunflower (what's left of them) field in Jefferson County last Saturday.  Shot from shortly after noon until 3:30 and then watched them continue to come in until dark.   Planning to shoot that or another nearby field this coming Saturday if birds are still there.


----------

